# Car won't run



## rob.lafady (Dec 25, 2016)

Okay gurus, I need some help. I have a USA 2014 Cruze 1.8 liter 6 speed manual that has the service stabilatrac message and has also had the reduced power message. I have replaced the PCV valve and gas pedal already. I also have permanent codes of P0442 evap system small leak P0496 evap high purge flow and P0300 random misfire. I have replaced the evap valve and solenoid, spark plugs and coil pack, and have fuel injectors waiting to go in. I cannot get the car to idle at all, it starts up, but barely just. I measured the fuel pressure today at 60psi with the key to the on position, it blew out to 55psi and held there. I started the car and when I got to the gauge with the engine off it was at 60psi. Anyone have any idea what the %&#@ is going on? There is about 140,000 miles on the car, thanks in advance, any clues from here are appreciated. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!









*P0442*
A loose or improperly affixed gas cap
A non-conforming gas cap (i.e. not factory/original brand) 
A small leak/hole in a fuel vapor hose/tube 
Other small leak in EVAP system Faulty vent o-ring seal 
Defective vent valve 
Defective purge valve 
Defective leak detection pump

Read more at: https://www.obd-codes.com/p0442

*P0496*
Faulty purge or vent solenod/valve 
Plugged EVAP canister 
Failed EVAP / fuel pressure sensor 
Faulty canister purge valve 
Blocked vapor canister 
Faulty vent solenoid

Read more at: https://www.obd-codes.com/p0496

*P0300*
Faulty spark plugs or wires 
Faulty coil (pack) 
Faulty oxygen sensor(s) 
Faulty fuel injector(s) 
Burned exhaust valve 
Faulty catalytic converter(s) 
Stuck/blocked/leaking EGR valve / passages 
Faulty camshaft position sensor 
Defective computer

Read more at: https://www.obd-codes.com/p0300

"Random misfires that jump around from one cylinder to another (read: P030x codes) also will set a P0300 code. The underlying cause is often a lean fuel condition, which may be due to a vacuum leak in the intake manifold or unmetered air getting past the airflow sensor, or an EGR valve that is stuck open"

Read more at: https://www.obd-codes.com/p0300

Looks like you covered many of the bases so far. does the exhaust smell like rotten eggs? The cat(s) could be going bad. 








Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## rob.lafady (Dec 25, 2016)

The exhaust smells fine to me, but I can't get the car to run long enough to tell. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Just because, look at these two threads:

[h=1]2011-2016 Cruze 1.4L PCV System Explained[/h]
[h=1]2011-2016 Cruze 1.4 PCV Valve Cover/Intake Manifold Issues[/h]


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Blasirl said:


> Just because, look at these two threads:
> 
> *2011-2016 Cruze 1.4L PCV System Explained*
> 
> ...


Careful with this response.....OP indicates 1.8 engine.

Rob


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Robby said:


> Careful with this response.....OP indicates 1.8 engine.
> 
> Rob


Oops - missed that!

Have to see what else I can find.


So far a reply to this post - Engine Power Reduced followed by Traction control light and check engine light on

I found a ton of complaints about 1.8's on the web and most were hinting at the throttle body, but none actually said what the final issue and fix were.

Have you tried pulling the spark plugs and looking at them. If you do, post some pictures.


----------



## rob.lafady (Dec 25, 2016)

Blasirl said:


> Oops - missed that!
> 
> Have to see what else I can find.
> 
> ...


I have replaced the spark plugs and coil pack, I just replaced the camshaft sensors and will replace the crankshaft sensor as soon as weather permits. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Have you verified you dont have a leak in the intake system(torn intake boot, broken nipple or hose on intake manifold), verified exhaust is free from restriction, inspected cylinder compression, leak down? Verified proper power and ground to coil and ECM, power and control to injectors? If there are any security codes stored in BCM....

These should have been the steps you started before you replaced any parts.


----------



## rob.lafady (Dec 25, 2016)

Okay so I know what's going on, talk about running in the absolute wrong direction! I have a clogged catalytic converter which won't allow the car to start, no problem I think, I've been getting notices about the recall for internal damage to the converter so I take it to the dealer for replacement. Well come to find out the recall is only for reprogramming the ECU, not replacement of the CAT, the dealer tells me they can't get my car to run and I tell them that's because my cat is plugged from internal damage! Now after 3 days of taking with them they're pretty sure the converter replacement will be covered...
Oh ya, they won't have a new converter for about 7 days, I told the guy, "well it hasn't run in a year, what's another week..."

Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


----------



## rob.lafady (Dec 25, 2016)

So the CAT was replaced and still no joy, the dealer diagnosed the car to a worn wiring harness under the fuel tank. After repairing the harness, I now have a functional car again

Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


----------

